# Smoked salmon on the traeger.



## muttly (Oct 27, 2013)

Tonite done up some smoked salmon for dinner. turned out great. Before smokeing just out of the brine













PA271423.JPG



__ muttly
__ Oct 27, 2013






After smoking man it was good .













PA271427.JPG



__ muttly
__ Oct 27, 2013


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2013)

Very fun!!! So nice to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------

